# Hamilton x-patrol: black or grey dail



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Hi folks,

When I saw the new X-patrol, I think i'm sold but I don't know which to buy?

Grey










Or Black?










For the instant I prefer the grey version of it, but the grey looks different on some pictures. If the grey is really dark grey...

Which one would match a brown strap best?


----------



## DrOctagon (Jul 30, 2012)

I prefer the grey, but I am not so sure how they'd look with a brown band.

Maybe a steel band instead?


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

It's just an idea, the brown strap because an X-wind also look good on brown. Ik prefer leather because of the weight and comfort.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Both are beatiful,choose what are you are liking more.


----------



## namregx (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have te opportunity to watch them in person? I recently got a Khaky Pioneer with dark grey display, and every time I see it i like it more and more. I will go for the grey because the visual effects according to the angle of the light. But as Cypher saids at the end you must decide which is more suitable with your style. Happy buying!! :-D


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Tough choice. From the photos i would most likely go with the black dial.


----------



## kmcaj (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice looking watch either way. Anyone know thick it is?


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Lokal dealer doesn't have it yet. So let the pictures come


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

The grey looks very light in this movie :think:


----------



## dmullins8 (Feb 25, 2011)

If your going to go with the brown strap I would go with the black dial. I dont think the gray would look good with a brown stap.


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Well I don't find much information/pictures about this watch. Maybe I better order it whit a metal bracelet because the leather strap doesn't look so special (price difference).


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

The black face looks very sharp.


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Grey on steel:



















Black on steel:










I both like them


----------



## worldsclide (Jan 30, 2011)

I was torn between a Maestro and an X-wind (dressy vs. rugged) until I saw this one. Has it been officially released yet? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Would I have any luck if I stopped by my local Tourneau to see it in person?

This watch looks like a great fit for me, definitely interested.


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

First X-Patrol in Belgium. It was planned in september but .... yesterday I picked it up Can't wait to put it on leather. The gray dail changes depending on the light. This keeps a bounce of options for leather: Black (original), blue?, brown?


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick question - I noticed that the hands and markers are black - is there any lume on them, or is the X-Patrol an "available light only" kind of watch?

Thanks!



KBK Racing said:


> First X-Patrol in Belgium. It was planned in september but .... yesterday I picked it up Can't wait to put it on leather. The gray dail changes depending on the light. This keeps a bounce of options for leather: Black (original), blue?, brown?


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

The black hands and markers lune in the dark... Very special  I preferred the grey version just for the cool hands!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the black better, but they're both very nice. I'd get the black and put it on black leather. Maybe a black leather riveted pilot strap.


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

KBK Racing said:


> The black hands and markers lune in the dark... Very special  I preferred the grey version just for the cool hands!


Oh that sounds very cool - do you think you could post a photo of the lume? =)


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I really like the gray/silver with the black subdials.


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

I will take some pictures of the hands soon.

Maybe this leather? I also like the rubber band


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Might brown work?


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Black di-modell ofroad strap is on the mail.

Some crappy phone pics, waiting in the car for my girl.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice! Regarding the strap, I'd go for an all black perforated one. I think Panatime has a nice selection of those.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's a link: 22mm Watch Bands Straps Exotic Designer Panerai | Panatime


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

whats the difference between cal. 31 on the pan europ and the cal 21 on the x-patrol?


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

No idea  Both are based on the valjoux 7750. 

The strap is 20 mm  Perforated is a good idea!


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

KBK Racing said:


> No idea  Both are based on the valjoux 7750.
> 
> The strap is 20 mm  Perforated is a good idea!


true, but the H31 has a 60 hour power reserve, I wonder if the H21 has it to.


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

also 60 hour power reserve


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

KBK Racing said:


> No idea  Both are based on the valjoux 7750.
> 
> The strap is 20 mm  Perforated is a good idea!


Actually,h31 is based on 7753 and h21 on 7750. But both have the same type of modifications only the base is different.
The h31 is superior,is the enhanced version and lets say refined. It has the bi/tricompax dials.

Sent from the Dark Side using the Force


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow
grats on the buy
looks good with chicken, who cares
gotta but a plane


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Update:


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Any lume shots? =)



KBK Racing said:


> Update:


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

thnx!

Not for the instant. Will try it someday


----------



## mits (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice both of them..does it has screw down crown? do the black hands and markers in the grey version luminate?


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Screw down.

The hands and marker lume, but not intensive. But it's quite special on a watch.


----------



## Contemporary (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone know the place where I can buy this watch below $1200? The only place I found on internet for $1256 is "Luxury of Watches". Are they reputable? Don't find any information about them. 
I would like to buy grey version with bracelet but can't really find this watch. At local store they want $1400 with rubber.


----------



## mits (Nov 23, 2012)

do the black hands of the grey dial version luminate??


----------



## KBK Racing (May 13, 2012)

Yeps they do


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Most likely black, but if it is more silver than grey my opinion might change.


----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

*I vote Grey*, IF, there is darker *Grey* in the mix, since *Grey* can occasionally look Black, you get a bit of both colors. *Black *doesn't do *Grey* and it's a bit less common, if that's important.


----------



## Raybear (Dec 15, 2012)

I Just got my X-Patrol today. Black dial with stainless band. Omg this thing is beautiful and amazing.!!!


----------

